# Pinecone research needs more people! (Surveys at $3 each)



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

https://www.pineconeresearch.com/Signup/Signup_Form.aspx


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

One of the really great things about Pinecone is they pay fast. I did a survey in the middle of the night once and the money was in my paypal account before daylight. It is not always that fast, but it is there within a couple of days.


----------



## Aimee (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the link, but it goes straight to the index page and won't let me sign up.


----------



## Aimee (Nov 8, 2010)

Terri, do you know what website you were on that you saw a banner and signed up? It says that you have to click on a banner in order to sign up
Thanks


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Try this link.

http://mysurvey123.com/index.php/Paid-Surveys-Reviews/Pinecone-Research.html


----------



## Aimee (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks Darren! That page had a link that brought me to the sign up page. Now I'll fill it out..


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I just tried to sign up and immediately a message posted that said they didn't need anyone with my household information. Oh well. 

I use to do surveys for Pinecone Research a few years ago when they paid $5 a survey. I wish I hadn't quit but I got upset when they dropped down to $3 a survey. I could sure use any extra money now.


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

They rejected me too.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

lhspirited said:


> They rejected me too.


Me too. They said they had no openings at this time.


----------



## fishtrap3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Didn't want me either!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

They didn't want me the last time somebody posted about it. I guess I don't fit the proper profile.

Nomad


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I honestly only get a few surveys from ANY survey group: I honestly think that they are looking for an 18 year old Latina who lives in California and earns $100,000 a year! 

I am sorry they did not want you: I get perhaps a survey a month and they pay better than most.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

I too got the following response:

"Thank you for your interest.
Please wait while your request is being processed...
Thank you for your interest in PineCone Research. Unfortunately, there are no available openings for members with a household make-up that aligns with yours at this time. However we will keep your registration for a few weeks in case a spot opens up.
If you have any questions, please email [email protected].
Copyright Â© PineCone Research"

Too bad as I was actually really looking forward to signing up with this company.
They seem like just about the only legitimate company around.


----------



## Starting out (May 29, 2011)

I was accepted, so I guess depending on your profile, they are still accepting. Will wait for surveys! Thanks for the tip. )


----------



## 1acrefarm (Jul 3, 2011)

Do you have to buy products to evaluate or do they send you samples?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Neither: they usually have you look at an ad and give you your opinion on it. Or, they ask you what brand of an item you use around your home, where you got it, and what is a reasonable price to pay for it.

But, the opportunities to join do not stay open for long. This is likely closed for now.


----------

